# Sticking / Sealing lose shingle tabs.



## rinky (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry - I don't know the Technical term for this problem and I've done some searches on here and don't see any posts regarding this problem.

Here's our problem - we are purchasing a bank owned home and the home inspector advises that the Asphalt Shingle roofing was installed during the winter, which here in AZ meant that the heat required for the sticky edge on the Shingles to seal / stick to eachother didn't happen. So - although the roof itself appears to be less than 18 months old and was probably installed after the big Hail Storm that blew through AZ in Oct 2010, there are large expanses of shingles that could become a problem in high wind.

So my question here is, how would we go about 'Sticking' these down, so we don't get the wind up under the shingles on any particularly nasty windy days / storms. Would good old Henrys Sealant do the trick? Or is there a more specific product someone could recommend for this type of job?

It's unfortunate that we don't know who installed the roof due to the home being a Foreclosure / Bank Owned, otherwise there would potentially be a warranty involved, but I'm not holding my breath that we'll find out that info from the Seller / Bank.

Here's the photo from the Home Inspector:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The only ones I see lifted is the ones with your hands on them. Yes the Henry will work but the more you lift those shingle the more your going to crack them where the one above it sits.
If it was mine I would just let the sun seal them. There really cheap shingles and some may brake off anyway before long.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually, they look like they are laying down quite nicely, other than those that you lifted. I can't imagine they didn't seal even in an AZ winter. Even here in the Midwest, shingles seal pretty darn good in the winter as long as you get a couple days of sunshine and above freezing temps. If they are all like the ones you lifted, you will have to seal each and every one with roofing sealant. That's almost as time consuming as laying a whole new roof. Best of luck.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Actually, they look like they are laying down quite nicely, other than those that you lifted. I can't imagine they didn't seal even in an AZ winter. Even here in the Midwest, shingles seal pretty darn good in the winter as long as you get a couple days of sunshine and above freezing temps. If they are all like the ones you lifted, you will have to seal each and every one with roofing sealant. That's almost as time consuming as laying a whole new roof. Best of luck.


+1

Some roofing sealant on the few that are lifting is all you need.

If they aren't sealed now after 18 months, they are never going to be sealed.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

Lifting the shingles enough to seal them down isn't going to hurt it or the shingle above, and even if half of them need sealed it's going to be a LOT less time consuming than laying a whole new roof.

It could be a shingle defect. Our company was hired by a manufacturer who lost a lawsuit to hand seal all the loose tabs on 1,000 + houses done by the same builder when the seal strips failed. Speaking of defects, it looks from here like the shingles are blistering too.

Get yourself five or ten tubes of the cheap stuff and go up and down the roof checking every shingle. It's time consuming, but easy to DIY. If stuck paying a pro to do it, I usually tell our customers it's not worth the high cost of the preventive maintenance- and to just call us out to replace them as they blow off. If they were nailed correctly (a stretch, I know), you may not ever have any blow offs.


----------



## rinky (Dec 27, 2011)

The photo is from the home inspector, from ground level you can clearly see multiple rows that are lifted, the home inspector pointed out the defect from ground level. I have no problem getting on the roof and sealing them if that's the way to go and it buys me 5 years before we need to re-roof.


----------



## Double-A (Dec 13, 2011)

Dab some sealant under those lifted shingles.

You won't likely have to worry about the roof being water-tight, your biggest concern is wind damage.

Re-sealing the tabs is the way to go ... wait for a good warm day, though, and you'll have better results.


----------

